# Question of the week.



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thought I'd try something new to stimulate discussion. That something is question of the week. 

Do you believe deer attractents/scents really work?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting this one, I'm curious too. I've never tried any, and not even the scent blocker which I'm sure must help. I'd like to hear what others say. 

------------------
Sarge


----------



## HUNT'NUF2 (Jul 18, 2000)

I believe some of the products are beneficial. I use Doe estrous scents during pre-rut and rut hunting activity. I believe they work by virtue of the buck's attitude when he enters my scent area. They seem to be searching for the "hot" doe. I also use non-estrous doe urine in a mock scrape and as a cover scent in the form of "scent-bombs". 

------------------
Joel


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Hay Born, Good to hear from you again.
I have tried nearly everything on the market.
From Molassas to Bo Peep Ammonia, liguids to jells, and even time release pellits. Now they have solids that look like stick deodorant. Heaven help the person that mixes them up.
Not sure weather any of it works or not.
Now with the new products coming to the market I believe its just like some fishing lures. Some are made to catch fishermen not fish.
If there is money to be made someone will find a way.
I'll most likely continue to experament with more of them as they come out. Who knows maybe I'll find something that works. There's a sucker born every day.
Oct.1


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have to tell you before last year I didn't believe. Then I took two nice bucks (see our logs pages) over Ted Nugent signature series scents last fall and now I believe!


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

O.K. Steve,
Meijers is now carring that line.
I'm going to stop tonight, buy a bottle, and try it later this year.
If I see it works I owe you a lunch at McDonalds. You know where I work, and they don't pay enough for anywhere else.
Only three days now.
Oct.1


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I recommend starting out with Wang Dang Sweet Doe Tang by putting it on your boots to make "trails" as you walk to your stand. Then later in the season or even now use Tedstosterone in mock scrapes, or on cotton balls over scrapes. I am also going to try these new pellets by Buck Stop this year and see how they do. They should last a little longer (they claim up to a week).


----------

